# Woodpeckers super fence question



## flitemedic13 (Oct 8, 2014)

I was putting mine together yesterday following the instructions to the T. Then noticed that on every woodpeckers company pic of this fence has the outfeed bracket (the one that slides) on the infeed side and the infeed bracket on the outfeed side. On the few pics from users that I found, they matched up with what I did. When I was assembling this together I looked up and noticed the pic on the box vs what I was doing (using the instructions), was completely contradictory. I've yet to come across anything on the Internet that says the advertising pics or the instructions are wrong. I double checked with my wife to look at it thinking I had lost my marbles and had a brain fart.. and she agreed they contradict each other... although she still thinks I have lost my marbles...


----------



## flitemedic13 (Oct 8, 2014)

Stock photos showing outfeed bracket on infeed side


----------



## flitemedic13 (Oct 8, 2014)

Instructions showing outfeed bracket on outfeed side


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...go figur...somebody flipped the image horizontal...probably did it as a gag or maybe it looked better on the packaging at that angle...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm thinking similar that one may be a mirror image of the other. I would stick with the instructions.


----------



## GerryAttrick (Jan 14, 2015)

Real men don't read manuals!!! :no:

In this case its just as well you broke the mould


----------



## flitemedic13 (Oct 8, 2014)

Normally I wouldn't, but there were an awful lot of screws and stuff..lol


----------



## riderguy57 (Apr 14, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but I found it relevant. I too, thought I had built the fence backwards compared to the picture. I know though that the sliding mechanism with the metal dowels has to be on the outfeed side so that jointing operations can be done.

Scott


----------

